# Should I get a GNex?



## VinnyB (Dec 29, 2011)

Right now I currently have a Droid X and it is still running like a champ for the most part. My friend is offering me his 32GB GNex for $275 and it comes with the box and all accessories including unopened headphones, screen protectors, and a case. It hasn't been used too much and has no noticable marks on it. Is it worth to get it at this price? I am on a family plan with 3 phones including mine and all three are eligible for upgrades. I am thinking I could use this for a bit then when a phone that I want comes out, I can just sell it for about $275 and use an upgrade. Would I be able to sell it for that price?

Are there any issues that should be noted when coming from the X to the GNex? I have heard mixed things about the GNex's signal and battery. Is there anything like that to worry about?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ex DX user.
Hence the lurking.
This phone still makes ne wet. Get it.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I would get it, if you root and rom, you'll love the nexus. Also, if you have unlimited data on verizon, you'll want to upgrade to a 4g phone before they cut off the grandfathering of unlimited 3g plans.

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep in mind too that if you are intending on keeping grandfathered unlimited once the cutoff happens (sometime mid-summer this year) you won't be able to take an upgrade (subsidized new contract) without losing unlimited. So, if you are planning on using your subsidized upgrade for something in like August or something keep in mind that will probably result in you losing unlimited. That's why I'm taking my upgrade on June 5th to a GNex even though I'd prefer to wait it out for the SIII, but they will likely have the cutoff date for unlimited grandfathering and subsidized phones around the same time as the SIII release date.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys get the Rezound!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Any more feedback on how the GNex runs? I have been debating between GNex and Rezound. Heard mixed reviews about both. Biggest complaint I have heard about GNex is that it feels cheap, plasticy and fragile. Also heard bad things about battery, signal (supposedly fixed in last update), and bad camera pics in low light. Makes me nervous to let go of my DX.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

EasilyAmused said:


> Any more feedback on how the GNex runs? I have been debating between GNex and Rezound. Heard mixed reviews about both. Biggest complaint I have heard about GNex is that it feels cheap, plasticy and fragile. Also heard bad things about battery, signal (supposedly fixed in last update), and bad camera pics in low light. Makes me nervous to let go of my DX.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I thought I would use the DX for at least another year, but I am so happy I jumped to the Gnex. It's faster, lighter, and has tons on extra features. Currently, I am rooted running AOKP build 39 with Lean Kernal, and I have not had any problem with signal strength, and the battery life is alright. Yesterday I got about 15 hours with medium use. The camera is good too. I promise you will not be disappointed with the jump. This phone feels like it's on steroids.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Thats how I felt after I made the jump. And it doesn't get boring with sooooo much to try out on it, and everything updated almost weekly.

Sent from my Xoomin Unicorn


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I also jumped from the X to the GNex and I couldn't be happier. 4g is awesome and is extremely fast with every task, even on stock 4.0.4. Still debating on when to unlock and root. I'm getting 18 to 24 hour battery with medium usage. Get the nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

The phone is great.
It runs awesome on stock, you probably won't even think that you need to put a rom on it.

Battery can get me a whole day with medium usage. Good battery life is usually four hours of screen on time or ~17 hours of standby time.
I would recommend getting the extended battery ($25).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Infazzdar said:


> The phone is great.
> It runs awesome on stock, you probably won't even think that you need to put a rom on it.
> 
> Battery can get me a whole day with medium usage. Good battery life is usually four hours of screen on time or ~17 hours of standby time.
> ...


I was debating not even rooting it too haha. It's so good on the stock ROM.


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

basically if you're dropping ship from your x on any of the CM9 4.0.4 roms you'll be right at home. It's a pure google vanilla experience and you can disable the very few minor verizon apps. The only reason I would go to a custom rom is if the signal strength was improved. 4g in my home can be a little spotty sometimes shifting to 2 or one bar or over to 3g. But It's propably just the 4g not being everywhere yet.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Took my upgrade and GNex was mailed out to me today. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

EasilyAmused said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. Took my upgrade and GNex was mailed out to me today.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Be sure to check my siggy (also sticked in the GNex forum) to get you ready to rumble.
You're in for a ride, friend.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy 4g buttery smooth sweetness ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

EasilyAmused said:


> Holy 4g buttery smooth sweetness ...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Feels like the phone of God huh?


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

Totally. This phone is too freaking fast. I turned off wireless while restoring apps because it was slowing me down. 4g is bad ass. Huge difference from the DX.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I was debating not even rooting it too haha. It's so good on the stock ROM.


Know what's better than stock Ice Cream Sandwich? Stock Jelly Bean 

I would recommend anyone to root, unlock, and flash Jelly Bean!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

